# Is it realistic........?



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

that we'll get to panel march 19th?

We completed our HS today - Form F is nearly finished......CRB, medicals etc all done

still to do: SW boss to visit us (she is off with cold/flu this week)  - this has to be done before 3rd march
              3 referees to be visited - this has to be done by march 19th

plan is to drop off our form F 3rd march to be picked up and gone through with SW on 4th march - Admin need it for typing on 5th march to send to panel on 12th march

not sounding good to me - but SW saying it's very do-able   not sure what to think......

ritz.


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Ritz

Believe me, I never imagined that we'd reach our panel date, the way our sw was going !

But with all the odds stacked against us, we managed to get there as the sw had promised!!

Don't panic, I know sw's can very slow at times, and rubbish at reassurance! Sometimes, just sometimes they can come up trumps for us too!!

Hang on in there  x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

you'll be surprised what can be done if needs be   every one said there was no way my ds could be placed with us by a certain date but he was (it only took 21 days from finding out about him to bringing him home)  

pam xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Blimey Pam that was incredibly quick I thought we had done well with 7 weeks from phone call to bringing Sunshine home!
JD x


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Ritzi

You would be surprised once they are up against a deadline how quick they the SWers can turn it round, very do-able I would say.  I remember feeling this panic too, I just thought how can the SW leave everything to the last minute but it came off in the end for a panel the week before xmas!! 

Keep smiling and relaax it will be alright on the night!!

Wishing you well

Rebecca x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks all

it seems it will be off   SW boss is off sick till at least 5th march  

sw has emailed today to say that she will do everthing as we had planned and see what happens but it is expected that it will be delayed......

i know that i thought it would be the case - but i feel gutted  

ritz.


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Ritzi, I know it won't help you feel less disappointed but I'm sending you a big  .

Misty C
xxx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Our panel date has gone from 'April' to May and now it is booked for June! SW said that 'child placement' cases get priority over 'new adopter' panels so it may well be moved again ...................... ho hum, there is nothing you can do as it is out of your hands!!!

It feels a bit like being in the queue at a theme park, you think you are nearing the front of the queue for panel and then even once you eventually get there, there is another even longer queue called the wait for a match!!

Chin up - I am sure you will beat us to panel anyway!

Dame Edna


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ritzi and DE

 to you both 

xxx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

How disappointing for you ritzi....many setback along the route.....just hope you and DH can keep positive.  
HHH


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks guys  

feeling brighter today - a month won't make much difference i guess   hoping that april will be a good one  

dame edna - poor you having been delayed like that! how are you so calm about it all?   me thinks i need some lessons  

ritz


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ritz

Hope you okay - Sorry to hear about the delay, keep your chin up hun, I know it must be difficult - Are you okay?

I sent you a PM a day or so ago, did you receive it.

crazybabe


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hi
Sorry to here about your delay we have had a few delays due to different things hopefully going to panel end of march and know it can be a frustrating wait.
Sarah


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Ritz 

Sorry you have been delayed  it will be here before you know it.  Do something nice for Easter a few treats it helps take your mind off it.

Thinking of you

Rebecca x


----------

